# looking for fishing crew



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking for 3-4 people in the Lake Charles LA.area that are interested in offshore fishing. I have a 26 ft. cc all the tackle and fishing equipment. Pm me if interested. Ranger250


----------

